

HP's webOS Enyo team going to Google - mynameisraj
http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/24/3042441/hp-enyo-google

======
nextparadigms
Great fit for Google. I wonder if they are heading to the Android team or the
ChromeOS one.

------
malachismith
solid win for google - but HUGE loss for HP.

